# Having an on board gas tank using Euro Tunnel



## griffs (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone know if you're allowed to use the Euro Tunnel with an onboard gas tank. Our vehicle is diesel powered but as with all RV's it has an onboard gas tank. Only I know they've stopped allowing vehicles powered by LPG, just wondered if there would be a problem with the gas tank itself


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi griffs, domestic LPG is ok, its only LPG for propulsion that's a no no.

olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know this is prolly a stupid question, but,

why cant you have lpg for fuel, but you can have domestic lpg.
if I have my RV converted it''ll presumably use the same tank for both.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Griffs, if you have a conversion its unlikely you would use the existing domestic tank as it has a vapour take off and propulsion tanks have liquid take offs, It might be possible to add another take off but you would still need more tankage.

On an RV domestic tanks are usually less than 100litres, which will get you about 100 miles. :lol: I have 170litres capacity for propulsion LPG others have much more, I saw one at Ridgeset with nearly 500litres capacity in 5 tanks.

I believe the refusal is because you cannot turn them off, and Eurotunnel also stipulate a maximum of about 90 odd litres capacity of LPG in any one vehicle.

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Aha, my question answered in a way, thanks for that, erm........ok do the gennie conversion then leave the engine stuff alone for a while.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi sorry bandaid should have been addressed to you.  

Olley


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

no problem, I'm just grateful for the reply. saved me making a prott of meself at the dealer.


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi all. I cant see what the difference is if you have gas you have gas! We have a petrol/Lpg car when you switch over from gas to petrol there must be an electronic switch that shuts the gas off. That only holds 30 odd litres so I cant see what the difference is! In the van we have 2 x 11kg =44ltrs well it takes some working out because I cant. Not that we want to use the tunnel . I don't mind but the governor never wanted it built in the first place and I like the breakfast on the boat so thats that sorted. And it does help to keep the prices down. Bob.


----------

